# Tn



## SillyGal (Dec 3, 2006)

Curous about roadbiking in Chattanooga area.......I have heard that the city has great biking opportunities.......anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

Yup...we have some pretty decent riding here and in north GA. Check out the Chattanooga Bike Club site:

http://www.chattbike.com/


----------



## SillyGal (Dec 3, 2006)

*Hi*

Thank you for your reply, I have to admit I have already been to this website......it is really really nice.

I was looking for more info on Chattanooga, as far as the open spaces, and parks go, I know they just got a new riverfront, which is really great. I love historical buildings/coffeeshops/bookstores and waterfronts and someone told me to check out the "nooga" website, this is where I found the one u mailed me........!!

I am looking for adult activities, for an older single woman such as myself there in the nooga, I kind of like the idea of looking closer to home, and then branching out from there. If I can find a good fit closer to where I live, it would be cheaper to relocate....? I can even take a drive on a 2 or 3 day weekend to check it out, this is nice!!! LOL.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to live in Cleveland Tennessee which is about 30 NE of Chattanooga. Chattanooga is a fairly nice town which has done a fantastic job on their downtown over the last 15 years or so. I now live way out in the boonies in Tellico Plains at the foot of the real mountains. I love it here because of the great riding with little traffic but it is extremely rural. Anyway, back to the subject at hand, Chattanooga is fine but from what you have said you are looking for in terms of culture,riding,and downtown that you posted in the other forum I dont believe you can beat Asheville, NC. I posted this as a reply in the general forum but thought I would post it here also. good luck


----------



## SillyGal (Dec 3, 2006)

*Hi*

I would like to experience a different area, I have explored Asheville, it is nice but not a fit for me....!!!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Chattanooga is pretty nice, riding is great. Cute little downtown area. That's all I know from a weekend spent.

Nashville would be better for culture and variety of things to do. I would imagine you could find great riding in that area, too.

Have you looked into Knoxville?


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

I live in Chattanooga and the road riding here is really nice. It is very easy to find a ride that you may not see any cars on the roads for the whole route.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Outsider persepctive. I've visited a couple of times to ride in the 3 state and really like the town. Beautiful scenery and great bike riding. From the cultural diversity aspect however, it does seem somewhat plain. I think I saw in another post that you're from the NC Triangle area and you may notice a big difference there. It would be worth a visit at least I'd say to judge for yourself. At worst it would be a nice road trip.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

i live in Chattanooga and its pretty decent... if you live in the downtown area, you are right at the foot of Signal Mountain which has a few mtn bike trails, Edwards Point, etc... and road riding is very good too riding from mtn to mtn i.e. Signal to Lookout to Missionary Ridge and wherever... Also, in the E. Brainerd area there is a town called Apison which is where people do a lot of group road rides w/ very few cars and lots of nice scenery... although, ive lived here all my life and am kinda bored w/ it, lol... it is a nice place tho, and the Tour de Georgia is coming into Chattanooga April 18 as well


----------



## silverfuji (Jan 15, 2007)

I live in Signal Mountain (near Chattanooga) and I edit the CBC newsletter and am also the Co-Chair of the Bicycle Task Force. The riding in the area around Chattanooga is really great and the CBC has a very active membership. Chattanooga has been recognized as a Bicycle Friendly community by the League of American Bicyclists and most recently Chattanooga was given the 2007 National Planning Excellence Award For Implementing Regional Bicycle Effort. 

What I like about Chattanooga is that it is large enough to offer some nice restaurants, shopping, theater, etc. but still small enough to easily get around. Atlanta is only one and a half hours away if you want to periodically experience the more diverse activities of a large city. The great thing is that there is excellent road and mountain biking as well as white water rafting, hiking, and camping all within a short drive. 

If you are going to be in town and need a tour guide, let me know. I or someone from the club would be glad to give you the nickle tour.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

*Tour de Georgia*

I am planning to come down to the race in April. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a central location to stay and ride and watch the race. I did see the Chattanooga bike club site and blog, and it looks like a great town. Would staying here be a good place for base camp ? Hotel recommendations ? Camp grounds ? Cabins ? Whatever you could recommend or suggest would be great ! 

Thanks in advance !!!

Billy


----------



## silverfuji (Jan 15, 2007)

Chattanooga would probably be a good location for the race. Stage 3 is from Rome GA to Chattanooga, and Stage 4 (TT) is from Chickamauga to Lookout Mtn which is less than 10 miles from Chattanooga. Stage 5 starts in Dalton which is about a 30 minute drive and Stages 6 and 7 are in Atlanta. All easily accessable from Chattanooga. 

I'm not sure what you want to spend. Downtown has Staybridge Suites which is very nice and in a good location. Other hotels are the Courtyard, Sheraton Reed House, and Mariott Inn. There is camping at Harrison Bay State Park which is just a few miles east of Town on Lake Chickamauga (TN river). They offer tent and RV spots. There are also a couple of B&Bs Bridge View Inn and Bluff View Inn. 

The bike club has rides during the week so bring your bike and join the club for an evening ride. Also we are planning a bicycle valet parking area for the downtown Chattanooga finish on Stage 3 so folks can ride their bikes to the tour. I hope this helps.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up ! Chattanooga it is ! We will probably grab a hotel room downtown as you mentioned. Also we definately will be bringing our bikes and enjoying what your roads have to offer and hopfully join in on one of your club rides if things work out. Thanks again !


----------

